# Hello



## road_apple1861 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello all, i just happend to stumble on this forum, and i quite like it, i have a thing for airplanes and the civil war. 
I am a civil war reenactor and well i just like military stuff i guess.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2008)

Greetings....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome welcome welcome


----------



## road_apple1861 (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Road Apple. Hope you enjoy the place.

Charles


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome Road Apple, don't be a stranger


----------



## Heinz (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Célérité (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome from france


----------



## seesul (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome from sunny South Oz, mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice siggy, Chief. Love that E2C !!

Charles


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Apr 23, 2008)

g'day from sunny australia home of the CAC Boomerang


----------



## Bf109_g (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi there Road Apple from a Civil War buff and aviation enthusiast


----------

